# Trivia 5/6



## luckytrim (May 6, 2019)

trivia 5/6
DID YOU KNOW...
The good guys, Roosevelt and Churchill, smoked like chimneys  while the bad
guys, Hitler and Mussolini, wouldn't touch the  stuff.

1. On what 'Holiday' in 1517 did Martin Luther nail the  Ninety-Five Theses
to the door of the Wittenberg Castle Church?
  a. - Halloween
  b. - Good Friday
  c. - Christmas Eve
  d. - Mother's Day
2. Which group had a top ten hit in 1970 with  "Lola"?
3. After the American Civil War, what were Northern  opportunists who 
traveled South called?
4. What was the name of the chess computer that grandmaster  Gary Kasparov 
defeated in 1996?
5. Who played "The Joker" on the 1960's TV show  "Batman"?
6. The Rubicon (the Italian river referred to in the idiom  'crossing the 
Rubicon') flows into what body of water ?
  a. - Mediterranean Sea
  b. - Ionian Sea
  c. - Adriatic Sea
  d. - Aegean Sea
7. William Shakespeare's comedy "Two Gentlemen of Verona" may  have been his 
first published work ; where is Verona ?
8. Which of these European countries borders more countries  than any of the 
others ?
  a. - Germany
  b. - Hungary
  c. - Romania
  d. - Austria

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Leonard Bernstein, Count Basie, Yul Brynner, Ty Cobb, Ian  Fleming, Walt
Disney, Betty Grable, Ayn Rand and Lana Turner all died while  in the back
seat of a vehicle.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. the Kinks
3. Carpetbaggers
4. Deep Blue
5. Cesar Romero
6. - c
7. Northern Italy
8. - d , with eight

CRAP !!
I know, that's a bit far-fetched, even for T or C ; but guess  what ... they
all died from smoking-related causes !


----------

